
NY regulator approves Winklevoss bid to trade digital currency ether - DamienSF
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-winklevoss-ether-idUSKCN0XW1SZ
======
hackuser
OT: If NY regulators approve it, it must be a reasonably safe, non-fraudulant
investment. Their track record gives me complete confidence.

